# New Guy from Jersey



## NJ-XT (Jan 24, 2006)

Hiya Camp, Welcome to Archery Talk.

I am from South Jersey, Cumberland County. Where about are you at in NJ?

You will LOVE archery, every aspect of it!

Talk to you later.

XT


----------



## bcamp (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey!

Im from Morris County


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

*Welcome to AT Ben!*



bcamp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My name is Ben, I'm from Jersey. New to bowhunting, but I've been hunting with rifle and shotgun for a while. Im looking to get into archery and deer hunting. I used to shoot a little compound bow as a kid, but I'm learning again.
> 
> -Camp


Enjoy the site and be careful not to get addicted to it... :wink: If you need anything feel free to give me a PM.  J.R.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery talk! :cheers:


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

great to see you here im from cape may county NJ?

deer management zone 34


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Welcome my Garden State Brother!*

I am in Hunterdon County deer management zone 11. AT is a great place to be! Just don't get caught up in the drama...:secret::wink:

If ya ever need some help feel free to drop me a PM. If ya need a spot to hunt I can turn ya on to some public land with tons deer.:zip::secret:

Koz


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* Ben. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## bcamp (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks... I may just be contacting you for winter bow season.



KOZMAN4907 said:


> I am in Hunterdon County deer management zone 11. AT is a great place to be! Just don't get caught up in the drama...:secret::wink:
> 
> If ya ever need some help feel free to drop me a PM. If ya need a spot to hunt I can turn ya on to some public land with tons deer.:zip::secret:
> 
> Koz


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk bcamp :yo:


----------



## Dche22 (Apr 14, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Dche22 (Apr 14, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from pa


----------



## Mystere01 (Apr 9, 2021)

Welcome


----------

